# Exploding Tesla??!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-model-s-exploding-in-shanghai-idUSKCN1RY023
SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Video of a parked Tesla Inc Model S exploding and a Wall Street downgrade of the electric carmaker's stock pushed shares down 4 percent on Monday, as it prepared to issue results for a troubled first quarter.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-model-s-exploding-in-shanghai-idUSKCN1RY023
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Video of a parked Tesla Inc Model S exploding and a Wall Street downgrade of the electric carmaker's stock pushed shares down 4 percent on Monday, as it prepared to issue results for a troubled first quarter.


Thxs Tomato!


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-model-s-exploding-in-shanghai-idUSKCN1RY023
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Video of a parked Tesla Inc Model S exploding and a Wall Street downgrade of the electric carmaker's stock pushed shares down 4 percent on Monday, as it prepared to issue results for a troubled first quarter.


you didn't happen to catch the 3,763 gasoline cars that caught fire in 2018.

Oh i guess just the 3 tesla's that did. 
Tesla has already updated the affected model S with over the air software updates to fix the issue remotely. 3 problems to zero problems.

wait a second how gasoline cars caught fire last oh that's right thousands.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> you didn't happen to catch the 3,763 gasoline cars that caught fire in 2018.
> 
> Oh i guess just the 3 tesla's that did.
> Tesla has already updated the affected model S with over the air software updates to fix the issue remotely. 3 problems to zero problems.
> ...


lets see videos of all the 3,763 gasoline cars randomly catching on fire, tomato

we'll wait


----------

